# If you dont have big dick then definitely take care of it



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

Remember the whole point of your dick is it can impregnate a woman. Make sure you shave your public hair twice a week. 

Don't watch porn don't wank too much don't smoke and don't drink


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

anyone can imprgant a woman, the penis is just large to removeo ther males semen and shit


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> anyone can imprgant a woman, the penis is just large to removeo ther males semen and shit


Lol infertile people can't and people with ed can't easily


----------



## Deleted member 17110 (Feb 7, 2022)

Can you show me tutorial how shave penis ?



Thank you sir


----------



## johneffen (Feb 7, 2022)

yea how do u shave ur balls


----------



## johneffen (Feb 7, 2022)

show visual example btw thanks


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Remember the whole point of your dick is it can impregnate a woman. Make sure you shave your public hair twice a week.
> 
> Don't watch porn don't wank too much don't smoke and don't drink


I would suggest going ER


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Lol infertile people can't and people with ed can't easily


unhealthy people

you litrally just have to eat decent and exercise and ur fine


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Remember the whole point of your dick is it can impregnate a woman. Make sure you shave your public hair twice a week.
> 
> Don't watch porn don't wank too much don't smoke and don't drink


Absolutely agree, be healthy so your EQ is good.
One thing about big dicks is that they are spongy and the erections aren't as 'hard' as smaller/average sized dicks.

This is due to the amount of blood needed for a larger dick, so really you should be happy with your size, if you are 6x5 you have nothing to worry about for example...


----------



## Lihito (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Remember the whole point of your dick is it can impregnate a woman. Make sure you shave your public hair twice a week.
> 
> Don't watch porn don't wank too much don't smoke and don't drink


you forgot "follow me for more fashion advice"


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

Lihito said:


> you forgot "follow me for more fashion advice"


----------



## jfcage (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Remember the whole point of your dick is it can impregnate a woman. Make sure you shave your public hair twice a week.
> 
> Don't watch porn don't wank too much don't smoke and don't drink


You forgot the most important process
Ball tanning


----------



## Lihito (Feb 7, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Ball tanning


giga based


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 7, 2022)

Shaving hair down there makes it look at least 1 inch bigger srs, being skinny even more so


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

Lihito said:


> giga based


You're probably one of these soy germanic types that think women aren't there for breeding just for muh materialism and then you can't impregnate at 44 cause you had too much meth and soy


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

Lihito said:


> giga based


At 44 when you have no kids and only just realised that's what they're there for


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> One thing about big dicks is that they are spongy and the erections aren't as 'hard' as smaller/average sized dicks.
> 
> This is due to the amount of blood needed for a larger dick, so really you should be happy with your size, if you are 6x5


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1528362





Chadethnic101 said:


> Absolutely agree, be healthy so your EQ is good.
> One thing about big dicks is that they are spongy and the erections aren't as 'hard' as smaller/average sized dicks.
> 
> This is due to the amount of blood needed for a larger dick, so really you should be happy with your size, if you are 6x5 you have nothing to worry about for example...


Caged hard.

Tbf they're truths from both sides. Past 6 inches, erection quality and erection angle+stamina>>>>>sheer size. Erection angle and hardness matters more for female orgasm as it's able to put much more pressure on the g spot and epicenter.

That being said from a blackpill perspective, 6*5 is utter meme tier jfl.😭😭


Imagine looking down and seeing that shrimp and still have the finess to cope around that with muh, "it's about the motion of ocean" jfl.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1528362


'Muhgermanlooks' ooh im 6'3 watch out guys Chad is here


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Caged hard.
> 
> Tbf they're truths from both sides. Past 6 inches, erection quality and erection angle+stamina>>>>>sheer size. Erection angle and hardness matters more for female orgasm as it's able to put much more pressure on the g spot and epicenter.
> 
> That being said from a blackpill perspective, 6*5 is utter meme tier jfl.😭😭


Watch out though he is defo chad


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Caged hard.
> 
> Tbf they're truths from both sides. Past 6 inches, erection quality and erection angle+stamina>>>>>sheer size. Erection angle and hardness matters more for female orgasm as it's able to put much more pressure on the g spot and epicenter.
> 
> ...


I mean german looks not u


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Caged hard.
> 
> Tbf they're truths from both sides. Past 6 inches, erection quality and erection angle+stamina>>>>>sheer size. Erection angle and hardness matters more for female orgasm as it's able to put much more pressure on the g spot and epicenter.
> 
> That being said from a blackpill perspective, 6*5 is utter meme tier jfl.😭😭


A 6x5 dick is like being 6‘ tall.
You are statistically above average but not to an extend where you would stand out. It’s decent enough to get the job done but not ideal.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1528362


In response to this



Chadethnic101 said:


> Absolutely agree, be healthy so your EQ is good.
> One thing about big dicks is that they are spongy and the erections aren't as 'hard' as smaller/average sized dicks.
> 
> This is due to the amount of blood needed for a larger dick, so really you should be happy with your size, if you are 6x5 you have nothing to worry about for example...


From a blackpill perspective, 
*Imagine looking down and seeing that shrimp and still have the finess to cope around that with muh, "it's about the motion of ocean" jfl.*


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> 'Muhgermanlooks' ooh im 6'3 watch out guys Chad is here





YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Watch out though he is defo chad


Not everyone who isn’t a manlet is chad


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> A 6x5 dick is like being 6‘ tall.
> You are statistically above average but not to an extend where you would stand out. It’s decent enough to get the job done but not ideal.


Indeed, 6*5 is worse than being 6ft. I would say 6.25*5.25 is like being 6, above avg and good enough to get the job done but won't turn heads.

Having an 8 inch by 6 dong with a high erection angle (12-2 o clock) whist being able to last long is demi-god levels. Women will never forget you. You would be able to induce women endless orgasms jfl. I am talking women screaming out of pleasure multiple times.

Insane sexual performance, with such ability a chick would forever be in submission to you once she experienced such. Incredible power having a big sausage tbh.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed, 6*5 is worse than being 6ft. I would say 6.25*5.25 is like being 6, above avg and good enough to get the job down but won't turn heads.
> 
> Having an 8 inch by 6 dong with a high erection angle (12-1 o clock) whist being able to last long is demi-god levels. Women will neer forget you. You would be able to induce women endless orgasms jfl.
> 
> Insane sexual performance, with such ability a chick would forever be in submission to you once she experienced such. Incredible power.


The post got taken out of context. I shouldn't have really said 'if you don't have big dick' just in general. Take care of your dick, fertility and avoiding ED


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Having an 8 inch 6 dong with a high erection angle (12-1 o clock) whist being able to last long is demi-god levels. Women will neer forget you. You would be able to induce women endless orgasms jfl.


Even though I also would choose to have a 8x6 dick if I could I still think it’s far from ideal.

Being longer than 7-7.5 inch nbp won’t give you any real benefit and you probably can’t go fully in with most women.
And with girth it’s the same. Above 5.5 it just becomes a disadvantage.
A 8x6 dick only works on roasties and sizequeens


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> The post got taken out of context. I shouldn't have really said 'if you don't have big dick' just in general. Take care of your dick, fertility and avoiding ED


If you have high androgens, don't completely exhaust your sexual energy and dopamine receptors via over ejaculation, porn, death grip, poor diet, no sun, doing stupid pe techniques, penile breakage, etc like the majority of men, you'll never experience ED. 

You should be able to achieve a solid erection easily with Testosteorne levels above 500ng/dl and DHT above 50 ng/dl respectively.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Even though I also would choose to have a 8x6 dick if I could I still think it’s far from ideal.
> 
> Being longer than 7-7.5 inch nbp won’t give you any real benefit and you probably can’t go fully in with most women.
> And with girth it’s the same. Above 5.5 it just becomes a disadvantage.
> A 8x6 dick only works on roasties and sizequeens


Ideal for sexual performance would be 7*5.4 or around that.Even 6.5, bigger dicks tend to have lower weak erection often requiring clit stimulation for a women to climax, around 7 inches is ideal for female orgasms tbh.

Some women don't like their cervix being battered by a long dick others enjoy it @Amnesia.

A hard powered up (high erection angled) dick with good girth at that legth mogs for sex tbh. After a certain length its all about girth.

Regardless I care about my own pleasure more during sex and imagine the dopamine looking down with a massive horse schlong, knowing you mog 99% percent of men.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Ideal for sexual performance would be 7*5.4 or around that.
> 
> Some women don't like their cervix being battered by a long dick others enjoy it @Amnesia.
> 
> ...


Yes but girth also has a limit. With 6 inch girth you will be too big for many women atleast without preparation and teethless blowjobs are rare.
It’s just for the mogging.

Ideal for maximum appeal and functionality is probably 7x5.5 nbp


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Ideal for maximum appeal and functionality is probably 7x5.5 nbp


Indeed, this^.



germanlooks said:


> Yes but girth also has a limit. With 6 inch girth you will be too big for many women atleast without preparation and teethless blowjobs are rare.
> It’s just for the mogging.


True you would needs lots of foreplay, and most women have weak small jaws, so toothy blowjobs too

Another reason to be stacysexual buyos



germanlooks said:


> Yes but girth also has a limit. With 6 inch girth you will be too big for many women atleast without preparation and teethless blowjobs are rare.
> It’s just for the mogging.
> 
> Ideal for maximum appeal and functionality is probably 7x5.5 nbp


Still idgaf it would be ideal for mogging, i can always do something stupid to shrink my dick jfl. it is much easier to possess a small dick or shrink one than having a big one.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> i can always do something stupid to shrink my dick jfl. it is more easier to possess a small dick or shrink one than have a big one.


Just cut a piece of your dick off if it’s too big theory


----------



## fogdart (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Ideal for sexual performance would be 7*5.4 or around that.Even 6.5, bigger dicks tend to have lower weak erection often requiring clit stimulation for a women to climax, around 7 inches is ideal for female orgasms tbh.
> 
> Some women don't like their cervix being battered by a long dick others enjoy it @Amnesia.
> 
> ...





germanlooks said:


> Yes but girth also has a limit. With 6 inch girth you will be too big for many women atleast without preparation and teethless blowjobs are rare.
> It’s just for the mogging.
> 
> Ideal for maximum appeal and functionality is probably 7x5.5 nbp


Mirin the High IQ dickpill discourse.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Mirin the High IQ dickpill discourse.


NP, I could say more, there's always someplace/someonwho I've learned the info from.

But most won't grasp it, and i won't take being called faggots by incels with this over dick talk jfl


----------



## Beastimmung (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Ideal for maximum appeal and functionality is probably 7x5.5 nbp


I have this lenght but the erectionanglepill broke me

Its over for my completly straight dick that will just hit cervix or wathever and never gspot


----------



## fogdart (Feb 7, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> I have this lenght but the erectionanglepill broke me
> 
> Its over for my completly straight dick that will just hit cervix or wathever and never gspot


Same here man. You just need to angle yourself lower than the pelvis of the girl during missionary or use a pillow the lift her pelvis and hit it from below.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> In response to this
> 
> 
> From a blackpill perspective,
> *Imagine looking down and seeing that shrimp and still have the finess to cope around that with muh, "it's about the motion of ocean" jfl.*


Yea but mind people doing PE their erections are spongy typically, the methods used to increase girth cause spongy erections which isn't super effective


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yea but mind people doing PE their erections are spongy typically, the methods used to increase girth cause spongy erections which isn't super effective


Hate to break it to you but 90% percent of proposed PE methods are cope and incredibly dangerous long term, inducing penile breakage, collagen scarring, no to weak orgasm and weak erections.

Jfl if you think stretching ur dick or inflating it manaully will improve your size safely. Pumping, stretching, jelqing, cock rings, all dangerous and cope.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Hate to break it to you but 90% percent of proposed PE methods are cope and incredibly dangerous long term, inducing penile breakage, collagen scarring, no to weak orgasm and weak erections.
> 
> Jfl if you think stretching ur dick or inflating it manaully will improve your size safely. Pumping, stretching, jelqing, cock rings, all dangerous and cope.


I wasn't disputing any of this. People have gained size from it but they have the effects I mentioned earlier.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yea but mind people doing PE their erections are spongy typically, the methods used to increase girth cause spongy erections which isn't super effective


Like I said mainstream pe=enjoy ur weak "spongy" dick jfl


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Yes but girth also has a limit. With 6 inch girth you will be too big for many women atleast without preparation and teethless blowjobs are rare.
> It’s just for the mogging.
> 
> Ideal for maximum appeal and functionality is probably 7x5.5 nbp


If that is truly the optimal size than this is lifefuel I thought I need to do PE until I reach 8x6. If you look in porn there are many women that can easily take and enjoy 6 inch girth dicks but maybe they are truly more lose than normal girls.


AscendingHero said:


> Hate to break it to you but 90% percent of proposed PE methods are cope and incredibly dangerous long term, inducing penile breakage, collagen scarring, no to weak orgasm and weak erections.
> 
> Jfl if you think stretching ur dick or inflating it manaully will improve your size safely. Pumping, stretching, jelqing, cock rings, all dangerous and cope.


I do PE and the more I do it the better my EQ gets jfl at you


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> I do PE and the more I do it the better my EQ gets jfl at you


JFL Penis is soo much more than pulling this or clamping that, ik more abt PE more than the whole forum combined, trust me I'm good, 12 o clock erection mogger too.



Zenturio said:


> If that is truly the optimal size than this is lifefuel I thought I need to do PE until I reach 8x6. If you look in porn there are many women that can easily take and enjoy 6 inch girth dicks but maybe they are truly more lose than normal girls.


Well for one that's porn

and two i meant it's the optimal size for functionality if the erection is top tier but like i said i want bigger, 8*6 or death jfl


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> JFL Penis is soo much more than pulling this or clamping that, ik more abt PE more than the whole forum combined,


enlighten us then JFL. NOt gonna lie if something feels good and I feel no damage and notice harder erections I will do it again like pumping clamping jelquing all produced this effect


AscendingHero said:


> trust me I'm good, 12 o clock erection mogger too.


? what is good erection clock then?


AscendingHero said:


> Well for one that's porn
> 
> and two i meant it's the optimal size for functionality if the erection is top tier but like i said i want bigger, 8*6 or death jfl


I understand yes but imo its always EQ > size thats a nobrainer also porn is a very brutal (((psyop)))


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> enlighten us then JFL. NOt gonna lie if something feels good and I feel no damage and notice harder erections I will do it again like pumping clamping jelquing all produced this effect


Why should I? So the bluepillers can see and start walking around with 7.5+ dongs, knowledge is power.



Zenturio said:


> ? what is good erection clock then?


JFL not even the basics.


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Why should I? So the bluepillers can see and start walking around with 7.5+ dongs, knowledge is power.


? this is a blackpill forum lmao what bluepillers


AscendingHero said:


> JFL not even the basics.
> View attachment 1528770


Ok I now this is good but didnt know the effect is that drasting (I do not have sex since I am INCEL) is this just a funny internet graphic or backed up by reports or your own experience


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> ? this is a blackpill forum lmao what bluepillers


Lurkers nigga



Zenturio said:


> Ok I now this is good but didnt know the effect is that drasting (I do not have sex since I am INCEL) is this just a funny internet graphic or backed up by reports or your own experience


It's backed up by reports by endocrinologists


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lurkers nigga


brutal tbh we need a private section again like botb forum is really going downhill cuz of it


AscendingHero said:


> It's backed up by reports by endocrinologists


Fascinating. What angle is required to not be a truecel? Is your dick 0 degrees so completely pointing upward? Mogger then tbh.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

MMy


Zenturio said:


> brutal tbh we need a private section again like botb forum is really going downhill cuz of it
> 
> Fascinating. What angle is required to not be a truecel? Is your dick 0 degrees so completely pointing upward? Mogger then tbh.
> View attachment 1528800


Dick is literally 30degrees with a upward curve, mogger for orgasms


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> brutal tbh we need a private section again like botb forum is really going downhill cuz of it


Exactly, because of it, it makes me hesistant to release good shit here.

I'm sure most people have already saved all of the BOTB threads, lurkers I mean anyways, the forum needs some type of private place, i might be overreacting but it's still out there

inb4 muh obsecure site, doesn't matter we shouldn't be gifting quality info w/o getting some back in return, the BOTB being locked off was one of the main reasons I joined

Mods fix this already: @Kingkellz @Alexanderr @Gargantuan @PapiMew @Chad1212 



Zenturio said:


> brutal tbh we need a private section again like botb forum is really going downhill cuz of it
> 
> Fascinating. What angle is required to not be a truecel? Is your dick 0 degrees so completely pointing upward? Mogger then tbh.
> View attachment 1528800


Ideal would be 12 to 2 o o clock

0-30 degrees


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Exactly, because of it, it makes me hesistant to release good shit here.
> 
> I'm sure most people have already saved all of the BOTB threads, lurkers I mean anyways, the forum needs some type of private place, i might be overreacting but it's still out there
> 
> ...


Yeah man I completely agree, esp when blackpill goes mainstream within a year or 2 then competition will be too great to succeed.
I mean look at how many good looking guys frequent this site as is


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah man I completely agree, esp when blackpill goes mainstream within a year or 2 then competition will be too great to succeed.
> I mean look at how many good looking guys frequent this site as is


Blackpill due to fuckers at tiktok and instagram is already succeeding at making people too looks conscious.

I've seen it irl, normies trying to get a bigger dick (talking abt eating dark chocolate jfl) but believe it or not it's here. Why do you think facial exercises and mewing went viral, with women being more and more chadsexual this is only going to increase.

And a good point you mentioned, huge increase in good looking dudes here, many a lurking, All these instagram/discord looksmaxx pages found inspiration from this site. One of the courses i bought was a copypasta from @tincelw & @retard thread respectively.

BOTB and other top sections need to be closed off asap.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> esp when blackpill goes mainstream within a year or 2 then competition will be too great to succeed.
> I mean look at how many good looking guys frequent this site as is


Chadlites and HTN (no hate to prettyboy & amnesia, two excellent users) but to use them as examples, chadlites and htns even normies and pubertycels with good bases find such sites, looksmaxx and increase the competiiton.

Now where do the incels, and ltns now stand. I mean on the other side what's the benefits of leaking the best info out to the public, creating BOTB and locking it out one of the best things this _past adminstration, _ever did.

Idk why the new Mods are sleeping here


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> MMy
> 
> Dick is literally 30degrees with a upward curve, mogger for orgasms


I have similar constellation with my penis. Do you have good experiences with sex are you sure it is because of your angle?


AscendingHero said:


> Exactly, because of it, it makes me hesistant to release good shit here.


Can you leak info in DM then?


AscendingHero said:


> I'm sure most people have already saved all of the BOTB threads, lurkers I mean anyways, the forum needs some type of private place, i might be overreacting but it's still out there
> 
> inb4 muh obsecure site, doesn't matter we shouldn't be gifting quality info w/o getting some back in return, the BOTB being locked off was one of the main reasons I joined
> 
> Mods fix this already: @Kingkellz @Alexanderr @Gargantuan @PapiMew @Chad1212


Yes its very brutal. Blackpill going mainstream already. Look at the indian street shitter qoves studio. Fucking over. Luckily most normies are high inhib when it comes to looksmaxxing but in the future they will lose inhibition


AscendingHero said:


> Ideal would be 12 to 2 o o clock
> 
> 0-30 degrees


I see. Good news


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> Luckily most normies are high inhib when it comes to looksmaxxing but in the future they will lose inhibition


Can't always bett on this, few softmaxxes is already enough to ascend someone hard provided they aren't trucels, which is what the majority of the population.

Not saying the site should be completely private, it would be nice to have an influx of high iq users like in 2020, but BOTB needs to be private asap.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Blackpill due to fuckers at tiktok and instagram is already succeeding at making people too looks conscious.
> 
> I've seen it irl, normies trying to get a bigger dick (talking abt eating dark chocolate jfl) but believe it or not it's here. Why do you think facial exercises and mewing went viral, with women being more and more chadsexual this is only going to increase.
> 
> ...


Yea we don't want normies finding ot about dickmaxxing etc either


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Can't always bett on this, few softmaxxes is already enough to ascend someone hard provided they aren't trucels, which is what the majority of the population.
> 
> Not saying the site should be completely private, it would be nice to have an influx of high iq users like in 2020, but BOTB needs to be private asap.


I just feel like mods ignore these requests, I was literally told when I suggested that all the info is already online so it wouldn't make a difference jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I just feel like mods ignore these requests, I was literally told when I suggested that all the info is already online so it wouldn't make a difference jfl


They've ignored it but it is what it is. Hence why im moving most of my insightful discussions to pms


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> They've ignored it but it is what it is. Hence why im moving most of my insightful discussions to pms


Feel free to pm bro, also if u want to do anything in regards to try further to make the good posts private let me know and group of us can try something together. You and @Zenturio have same ideas as me.

My life will be ruined if blackpill goes too mainstream only hope I have left to have a decent life srs


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Feel free to pm bro, also if u want to do anything in regards to try further to make the good posts private let me know and group of us can try something together. You and @Zenturio have same ideas as me.
> 
> My life will be ruined if blackpill goes too mainstream only hope I have left to have a decent life srs


For sure 👍


----------



## Patient A (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> anyone can imprgant a woman, the penis is just large to removeo ther males semen and shit


Clown world science


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> If that is truly the optimal size than this is lifefuel I thought I need to do PE until I reach 8x6. If you look in porn there are many women that can easily take and enjoy 6 inch girth dicks but maybe they are truly more lose than normal girls.


Did you measure the dicks yourself and verify their 6 inch circumference?


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> Did you measure the dicks yourself and verify their 6 inch circumference?


What kind of question is that lmao


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Feb 7, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> What kind of question is that lmao


You say with confidence they have 6 inch girth I'm just wondering where you're getting that from


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 7, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> You say with confidence they have 6 inch girth I'm just wondering where you're getting that from


There some guys online that more or less professionally measure dicks online. And if you look at the girls grabbing a dick you can see how her fingers often cannot close around it. That gives you a rough estimate and some guys definitely are above that value of around 6


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Clown world science


its clown word science that you are not man enoguh to make a woman pregnant?


----------



## Arminius (Feb 7, 2022)

im 5 6 at 17 and my dick is 20 cm


----------



## thecel (Feb 7, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Caged hard.
> 
> Tbf they're truths from both sides. Past 6 inches, erection quality and erection angle+stamina>>>>>sheer size. Erection angle and hardness matters more for female orgasm as it's able to put much more pressure on the g spot and epicenter.
> 
> ...











Daily Dickpill Reminder


“The G-spot is only 3 inches inside the vagina!!!” People who only know about the clitoris and the G-spot are utterly ignorant. Behold the anterior fornix (A-spot) and the posterior fornix (cul-de-sac), both more pleasurable than the clit and the G-spot and also very deep inside the vagina.




looksmax.org


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 7, 2022)

thecel said:


> Daily Dickpill Reminder
> 
> 
> “The G-spot is only 3 inches inside the vagina!!!” People who only know about the clitoris and the G-spot are utterly ignorant. Behold the anterior fornix (A-spot) and the posterior fornix (cul-de-sac), both more pleasurable than the clit and the G-spot and also very deep inside the vagina.
> ...


Based thread, do u have any other dickpill threads?

there is some truth to what ur saying but cba to debate so u win


----------



## Patient A (Feb 8, 2022)

dwohh said:


> its clown word science that you are not man enoguh to make a woman pregnant?


What does that even mean greycel


----------



## buflek (Feb 8, 2022)

Draco_maniac said:


> Can you show me tutorial how shave penis ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir


i swear greycels always drop underrated comments


----------



## qwertz (Feb 10, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Remember the whole point of your dick is it can impregnate a woman. Make sure you shave your public hair twice a week.
> 
> Don't watch porn don't wank too much don't smoke and don't drink


is 7 inches big


----------



## sensen (Feb 10, 2022)

do we measure girth by the widest part of shaft or can we do head if its bigger?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 10, 2022)

Girth is usually measured mid-shaft


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Feb 10, 2022)

@AscendingHero @Chadethnic101 a separate site, a wiki of some sort, to post all of the gems would be ideal and not too hard either.

Edit: private of course


----------



## lasthope (Feb 10, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> MMy
> 
> Dick is literally 30degrees with a upward curve, mogger for orgasms


I have the same but isn’t it bad for some position 

Like you are limited to do some positions because of the angle 

For example I can only do prone bone if I lie on the back of the girl


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 10, 2022)

lasthope said:


> I have the same but isn’t it bad for some position
> 
> Like you are limited to do some positions because of the angle
> 
> For example I can only do prone bone if I lie on the back of the girl


Yeah defo, it is what it is I guess


----------



## lasthope (Feb 10, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah defo, it is what it is I guess


So you sure it’s even a good trait to have that kind of angle?


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Feb 14, 2022)

I have big ass energy is that bad


----------



## Littleboy (Feb 15, 2022)

If you don't have a big dick "now" then better get a dick extender and start ASAP now should be more of the saying now I believe.


----------

